# Daylight Saving Time begins Sunday in US. Update your Cameras along with your clocks



## RikkFlohr (Mar 11, 2011)

If you value your sort orders in Lightroom, use multiple cameras, or just want to reference correct capture time and dates, remember to update your camera's clock this weekend as well. 

I write about this twice-yearly but people still forget. 
http://fleetingglimpseimages.wordpress.com/2011/03/11/oh-the-times-they-are-a-changin/


----------



## clee01l (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, it can be a PIA.  All of my computers auto update the time now.  Why can't the computer in my camera do the same?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Mar 11, 2011)

clee01l said:


> Yes, it can be a PIA.  All of my computers auto update the time now.  Why can't the computer in my camera do the same?


Because they are not hooked up to the internet?

Beat


----------



## clee01l (Mar 11, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Because they are not hooked up to the internet?
> 
> Beat


My Windows Desktop, laptop and my Linux desktop do not need an internet connection to know when to change from CST to CDT or back.  They do need access to a NIST time server to set the time to the nearest Second.  The internet runs on UTC and every computer is adjusted to an offset of UTC based upon where you tell the computer it is located.   Because of the built in GPS, my iPhone os smart enough to adjust the clock on the phone automatically.  I was surprised to discover this while driving West to East on I40 in Tennessee last Fall.  My camera does not have a GPS, but I don't think it unreasonable to expect it to keep up with DST if I tell it what time zone it is in  Better perhaps would be to keep the time in the camera on UTC and let post processing software timestamp any derivatives with a local time stamp.


----------

